# First signs this year in NC



## eadsiam (Mar 24, 2019)

found my first ones this year, 10 that could fit on a quarter head but it’s a start.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

What part of the State?


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

What part of the state? I'm in Western NC ... Wayyyyyy west.. I'm probably going out today


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

eadsiam said:


> found my first ones this year, 10 that could fit on a quarter head but it’s a start.


Those are just babies. I understand your excitement and am happy for you, but why pick 'em at that early stage of their development? Don't be so greedy. If you pick them before they mature and sporulate then the cycle of reproduction is broken. Please be more thoughtful about the fungi in the future. It's not all about today. It's about ensuring, through our behavior, that there are plenty of Morels to find year after year, decade after decade. That's why we pinch or cut the fruits instead of damaging the mycelium. That's why we use mesh sacks instead of plastic bags.
I don't mean to be rude, but if you're going to brag about picking those babies you obviously don't understand the basic principles of foraging.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Walkabout said:


> Those are just babies. I understand your excitement and am happy for you, but why pick 'em at that early stage of their development? Don't be so greedy. If you pick them before they mature and sporulate then the cycle of reproduction is broken. Please be more thoughtful about the fungi in the future. It's not all about today. It's about ensuring, through our behavior, that there are plenty of Morels to find year after year, decade after decade. That's why we pinch or cut the fruits instead of damaging the mycelium. That's why we use mesh sacks instead of plastic bags.
> I don't mean to be rude, but if you're going to brag about picking those babies you obviously don't understand the basic principles of foraging.


Wow.....If it’s public ground I say pick what you can when you can. If private yeah could’ve left to grow but not worth having someone become rude, demeaning, and calling people greedy. Keep your drama to Facebook walkabout and do what your mama preached as a kid and if you have nothing nice to say don’t say anything. Let people live there own lives.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Oh and this came from public ground too where I pick hundreds of mushrooms every year. If you don’t take it the guy that just pulled in to park will. Never hurt the respawn in hunting ground around here.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

gutterman said:


> Wow.....If it’s public ground I say pick what you can when you can. If private yeah could’ve left to grow but not worth having someone become rude, demeaning, and calling people greedy. Keep your drama to Facebook walkabout and do what your mama preached as a kid and if you have nothing nice to say don’t say anything. Let people live there own lives.





gutterman said:


> Wow.....If it’s public ground I say pick what you can when you can. If private yeah could’ve left to grow but not worth having someone become rude, demeaning, and calling people greedy. Keep your drama to Facebook walkabout and do what your mama preached as a kid and if you have nothing nice to say don’t say anything. Let people live there own lives.


I guess we can all agree that we don't all agree on some things.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

What do we not agree on? The fact that your demonstrative to others? The fact that each person has the right to hunt as they please without trolls coming for them? The fact that people need to learn to live there own lives and let others live theirs? Or the fact I guarantee even though I’m a sinner to a god like yourself I bet I pick more morels every single year in those spots where I’m not thinking of the fungi as you said? I’ve picked the same areas my entire life and my father did before me and the morels are plentiful. I’m done with the back and forth and hate that this site has become like Facebook with the trolls and people always having something to say about things not there business. Last thing how’s the weather up there on the cross?


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

gutterman said:


> What do we not agree on? The fact that your demonstrative to others? The fact that each person has the right to hunt as they please without trolls coming for them? The fact that people need to learn to live there own lives and let others live theirs? Or the fact I guarantee even though I’m a sinner to a god like yourself I bet I pick more morels every single year in those spots where I’m not thinking of the fungi as you said? I’ve picked the same areas my entire life and my father did before me and the morels are plentiful. I’m done with the back and forth and hate that this site has become like Facebook with the trolls and people always having something to say about things not there business. Last thing how’s the weather up there on the cross?


Good morning Gutterman. I appreciate your input and perspective. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Man of the Woods (Mar 12, 2018)

Only some species "grow". I have found big yellows (3"- 5") in Michigan that came up in our campsite overnite. It had snowed a dusting the evening before and was cold enough that nite the snow stayed until next morning, and lo 'n' behold, the 3" to 5" yellows showed up in our camp and you could see where the snow had been "pushed back". We camped there 2 more days and they didn't grow. We picked them b4 we left.


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

Im in Western NC ... As far west as you can get.. I found some adolescent devil's urn yesterday, but no morels. Had an old timer tell .e there were some blacks found about 15 min from me.. so I'm remaining hopeful.


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

believe this is adolescent devil's urn


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

Well... It won't let me post the picture


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Chris1022 said:


> Well... It won't let me post the picture


Go back to your post and hit the three lil horizontal bars on left hand screen. Then "edit post", then"upload a file", then hit "documents", then pick "full-size image"
Should work. I had the same problem. Good luck and happy hunting!
Does yer youthful devil's urn look like this Chris1022?


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

Walkabout said:


> Go back to your post and hit the three lil horizontal bars on left hand screen. Then "edit post", then"upload a file", then hit "documents", then pick "full-size image"
> Should work. I had the same problem. Good luck and happy hunting!
> Does yer youthful devil's urn look like this Chris1022?
> View attachment 13380


Ok... It worked, thanks.. you tell me what you think. I believe it's devil's urn


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

Walkabout said:


> Go back to your post and hit the three lil horizontal bars on left hand screen. Then "edit post", then"upload a file", then hit "documents", then pick "full-size image"
> Should work. I had the same problem. Good luck and happy hunting!
> Does yer youthful devil's urn look like this Chris1022?
> View attachment 13380


I was told yesterday that the mountain I live on isn't proper soil.. there's a lot of Laurel and pine... There's no tulip poplar.. very little ash or slippery elm.. the picture I just posted was in a dead hole in some kind of elm I believe.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Chris1022 said:


> I was told yesterday that the mountain I live on isn't proper soil.. there's a lot of Laurel and pine... There's no tulip poplar.. very little ash or slippery elm.. the picture I just posted was in a dead hole in some kind of elm I believe.


It worked! And yes they look quite devilish to me. I heard that they primarily grow on oak, but a hardwood is a hardwood so Elm could be a possible host as well.


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

Walkabout said:


> It worked! And yes they look quite devilish to me. I heard that they primarily grow on oak, but a hardwood is a hardwood so Elm could be a possible host as well.


It may have been an oak.. I'm not real keen on identifying leafless trees I'll get there


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Chris1022 said:


> It may have been an oak.. I'm not real keen on identifying leafless trees I'll get there


Trees are tough for sure. Just learn 1 new tree each season. Really focus on just one type. In a year you'll know 4 up and down in and out. Focus on the habitat. Just like the trees can tell us were mushrooms will likely be the habitat will tell you what kind of trees you might find... Keep hunting!
Btw... your bad mountain with pine and laurel may still host some treasures for you after all. Pine is associated with the "spring king" boletus edulis or "porchini"


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Chris1022 said:


> It may have been an oak.. I'm not real keen on identifying leafless trees I'll get there


I highly recommend "Mushrooms Demystified" by David Arora. Very good info on habitats and trees


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

Walkabout said:


> Trees are tough for sure. Just learn 1 new tree each season. Really focus on just one type. In a year you'll know 4 up and down in and out. Focus on the habitat. Just like the trees can tell us were mushrooms will likely be the habitat will tell you what kind of trees you might find... Keep hunting!
> Btw... your bad mountain with pine and laurel may still host some treasures for you after all. Pine is associated with the "spring king" boletus edulis or "porchini"


I get a TON of chanterelle .. they're delicious


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Hell yeah! I can't wait for June! Chanterelles are my favorite


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Went out Wednesday 3/27 to check a couple of early spots with no luck. I am beginning to see good signs, red bud trees starting to bloom and a couple of dogwoods blooming. Still been a bit to cool I believe. Warmer weather for the next couple of days with some rain on Sunday should hopefully make next week good. Last year I found my first on 3/26 so it looks like we are about a week behind in WNC.


----------



## deepriver17 (Mar 28, 2017)

trowe said:


> Went out Wednesday 3/27 to check a couple of early spots with no luck. I am beginning to see good signs, red bud trees starting to bloom and a couple of dogwoods blooming. Still been a bit to cool I believe. Warmer weather for the next couple of days with some rain on Sunday should hopefully make next week good. Last year I found my first on 3/26 so it looks like we are about a week behind in WNC.[/QUOT
> I think your right, I've been scouting in Bryson and we're afew days out still


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone familiar with these mushrooms?


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Walkabout said:


> Anyone familiar with these mushrooms?


Young dryads saddle, common name. Apparently a good indicator fungi around morel time.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Jamesh said:


> Young dryads saddle, common name. Apparently a good indicator fungi around morel time.


"Very nice!" (Borat voice)


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Found 1 tiny morel today near my house in Swain County. It's a start. 4 days later than last year for my first. Hoping to get rain tonight and then warmer temps starting mid week should hopefully make next weekend good.


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm in Cherokee county.. I've scouted some amazing spots, still no luck. I found a few more devil's urn. Hopefully it warms up a bit.. the rain will help out


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Scouted an early spot in Swain county today after last nights rain and found about a dozen. All where small and left them to hopefully grow and not freeze over the next couple of nights. Weather looks good for the end of next week so hopefully it will really get started.


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

trowe said:


> Scouted an early spot in Swain county today after last nights rain and found about a dozen. All where small and left them to hopefully grow and not freeze over the next couple of nights. Weather looks good for the end of next week so hopefully it will really get started.


It's supposed to freeze tonight I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

I've spent at least 14 hours in the past week walking in 4 spots hunting Morel mushrooms with a twinkle of madness in my eyes. So far I've encountered hundreds of Elm (young stands, healthy, old and big, dead and dying), Ash (same), Hickory (same), Syccamors, mayapples, Oak, dying Dogwoods, chickweed, Johnny jump up, spring polypore, Dryad saddle, devil's cups, 2 fox skulls, 2 deer skulls, 1 beaver skull, a bout of poison ivy, lot's of briar scratches, a sunburnt neck and not one god forsaken Morel mushroom to show for it...
And you know what? I'm cool with that. I've got my health and the outdoors. I've got the chance to see some beautiful sights and spend hours quietly walking.
I am okay with getting skunked so far on Morels. Maybe tomorrow they will be there waiting.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Just checked a spot in our dog lot under some sycamore trees and found a dozen young yellows. If we can just get thru the next couple of cool days, with rain predicted Friday and temps warming up, things should really start to pop. I'm encouraged! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

From during and after the rain/ice.

Central Orange co. and deep Chatham co.


----------



## Morrelman (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Morrelman (Mar 30, 2019)

Found on sat, cant wait


----------



## Jaybird (Mar 27, 2018)

Jamesh said:


> From during and after the rain/ice.
> 
> Central Orange co. and deep Chatham co.
> 
> ...


I'm in Durham County. I'm new to this and found 1 last year. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

They arrived here, in Charlotte / Concord area, on April 1. I found 25 under a grove of young Ash trees. My other two reliable spot had none. We need a good rain.


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> They arrived here, in Charlotte / Concord area, on April 1. I found 25 under a grove of young Ash trees. My other two reliable spot had none. We need a good rain.


Dang man.. Im from Charlotte... I moved to Western NC over a year ago though... Makes me want to go see the family and morel hunt


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Chris1022 said:


> Dang man.. Im from Charlotte... I moved to Western NC over a year ago though... Makes me want to go see the family and morel hunt


Charlotte is great, but few in morels. I'd be willing to swap for some western N.C
spots if you want to come try your luck in the Piedmont Chrisd1022
We finally got a good rain today so next Wednesday -Thusday it should be on!
How dry has it been in the mountains?


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Walkabout said:


> Charlotte is great, but few in morels. I'd be willing to swap for some western N.C
> spots if you want to come try your luck in the Piedmont Chrisd1022
> We finally got a good rain today so next Wednesday -Thusday it should be on!
> How dry has it been in the mountains?


I guess the grass always seems greener on the other side


----------



## Chris1022 (Mar 26, 2019)

Walkabout said:


> Charlotte is great, but few in morels. I'd be willing to swap for some western N.C
> spots if you want to come try your luck in the Piedmont Chrisd1022
> We finally got a good rain today so next Wednesday -Thusday it should be on!
> How dry has it been in the mountains?


It's been raining off and on for days now... Today is sunny and 75


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Jamesh said:


> View attachment 14024


Beautiful


----------



## Cotton top (Apr 8, 2019)

Jamesh said:


> View attachment 14024


Where?


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Cotton top said:


> Where?


southern Chatham co., near the rocky river.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

Like I have said, I found my first batch on April 1. A little later than normal for here in Charlotte / Concord area. But, usually when I find them at this location, then I can go to my other locations and find some there too. But, not true for this year. My other spots have seen zilch so far! This has not happened to me since I started hunting about 10 years go. 
Any ideas on what is happening here?


----------



## Cotton top (Apr 8, 2019)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> Like I have said, I found my first batch on April 1. A little later than normal for here in Charlotte / Concord area. But, usually when I find them at this location, then I can go to my other locations and find some there too. But, not true for this year. My other spots have seen zilch so far! This has not happened to me since I started hunting about 10 years go.
> Any ideas on what is happening here?


I am in north western Rockingham county. We are a little behind you but typically find our first ones around first of April. Just spent the whole weekend looking in some awesome spots. Nothing. The warm up stalled but we are warming up now with good rain so I’m hopeful for the next few weeks.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> Like I have said, I found my first batch on April 1. A little later than normal for here in Charlotte / Concord area. But, usually when I find them at this location, then I can go to my other locations and find some there too. But, not true for this year. My other spots have seen zilch so far! This has not happened to me since I started hunting about 10 years go.
> Any ideas on what is happening here?


My best guess for the poor season in Charlotte/ surrounding areas is the epic amount of rainfall this winter and the relative mild winter we had. 
I've been skunked in my spots that used to produce and all my new spots too. 
Good luck NCRealEstateGuy


----------



## theshroomster (Jan 25, 2013)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> Like I have said, I found my first batch on April 1. A little later than normal for here in Charlotte / Concord area. But, usually when I find them at this location, then I can go to my other locations and find some there too. But, not true for this year. My other spots have seen zilch so far! This has not happened to me since I started hunting about 10 years go.
> Any ideas on what is happening here?


Wish I knew...i'm in the same area found about 60 over the weekend, a variety and some were fresh and some old. My guess is last weeks 30 degree temp put hault on things...at least thats what i'm hoping for...Gonna go back and check my spots again with this weather we're having...I hate learning curves but thought this was going to be a good year.


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Today. Northern orange co. and southern Chatham co.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

I was mercifully given these today by a stranger.
Still skunked on my spots, but my belly is full and I've got enough to dry for later and make a spore slurry with to attempt inoculation of some wood chips in hopes of growing some of my own next year.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Jamesh said:


> View attachment 14082
> 
> View attachment 14084


Those look pristine Jamesh. Nice find


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Have had some luck in Swain County. Picked about 50 nice yellows over the past few days. Some I had been letting grow since the first of the month and some are really fresh from the last few days of rain. I also found 2 half frees which I only see when it has been real wet. A few of my spots have not produced anything this year. It seems my prime time is always around the 15th of April, so I still have hope for more. I did have someone find one of my patches of young ones I was letting grow and picked them. Lucky for me the did not see the other patch of nice ones 30 feet away.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Been watching these in my dog pasture since March 30. Photos taken April 9 in Whittier NC.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Had some good luck in Swain County Friday 4/12. Picked a couple of pounds of nice yellows. Most were fresh from a little rain on Thursday's rain. A couple of interesting observations for the year about sun and ground temps. I have a patch I have been watching in my dog lot since the end of March (pics in above post). Very sunny spot under some sycamore trees. I have a second patch of yellows the just started to come up this past week in a shady area under sycamore trees not more than 100 feet from the first patch. This past week I spotted the first of the smaller grays and tulip morels on a hillside on my driveway. Keep looking-they are out there!


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

It has been real frustrating for me this year. I found 28 at my regular spot on April 1. They had been up for no more than 4 days. I figured, better late than never, since I usually find this spot to be fruiting at least a week earlier. And then it rained real good and got cold... almost a straight week where the night time lows were 30 -32. I found nothing that week and blamed it on the cold, although I thought I would have found some that had popped during the warm spell earlier. So, after the cold spell, it has warmed up nicely and we have gotten more rain. But I have only managed to find one other spot that has produced. It was a triple - trunked Ash tree with 17 Morels surrounding it. So, that's it all season, and I have walked many very beautiful locations where I know for facts produce in last multiple years.
The forest floor has a lot of standing water on it, and the grasses are taller than normal too.
I will try a couple more times out, but it sure has been a strange season for me, here in Concord / Charlotte area.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> It has been real frustrating for me this year. I found 28 at my regular spot on April 1. They had been up for no more than 4 days. I figured, better late than never, since I usually find this spot to be fruiting at least a week earlier. And then it rained real good and got cold... almost a straight week where the night time lows were 30 -32. I found nothing that week and blamed it on the cold, although I thought I would have found some that had popped during the warm spell earlier. So, after the cold spell, it has warmed up nicely and we have gotten more rain. But I have only managed to find one other spot that has produced. It was a triple - trunked Ash tree with 17 Morels surrounding it. So, that's it all season, and I have walked many very beautiful locations where I know for facts produce in last multiple years.
> The forest floor has a lot of standing water on it, and the grasses are taller than normal too.
> I will try a couple more times out, but it sure has been a strange season for me, here in Concord / Charlotte area.


I hear that the year after a flood it's on like donkey-kong. 
I've been batting zero in some prime locations as well as you and everyone else hinting in the Piedmont area of N.C. This year.
Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Lots of rain. Plenty of old, some were looking pretty fresh tho.

So. Chatham co.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I hunted two more locations yesterday and found two more spots that yielded 20 more. Almost all of them were very large yellows. Just a little past peak. One was under a huge triple trunked elm tree. The other was under a large Ash. All near a creek. We don't have a lot of Elms here, so when I saw this triple trunked Elm off in the distance, I was eager to get to it. Had about 10 large morels.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Checked my prime spots in Swain County on 4/15 and found only a few yellows. All were prime or slightly past prime. But at my home in Whittier I still have new yellows popping up. I have one patch of about 25 that will be prime about the end of the week. Time to move up the mountains and start looking for the smaller tulip morels.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Checked my higher elevation spot this morning after Fridays rain. Picked almost 150 tulip morels in snow flurries. Saw more smaller ones still popping up. Hope the cold tonight don't freeze them. Still have 2 more hillsides to check in the same general area. Hoping to have more luck when the weather warms up next week.


----------



## brparris (Feb 20, 2018)

I’m between Statesville and Charlotte. I’ve looked at a wide variety of parks and trails from Catawba, Iredell, Gaston, Mecklenburg, etc every weekend since mid-March and haven’t seen one. What am I doing wrong? Lots of Mayapple, various non-oak hardwoods, privet, etc and nothing! Very frustrated...


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Found another 107 tulip morels this morning at about 3500 feet elevation. It was my adult Easter Egg hunt. Looks like another week or so and it will be over for the season.


----------



## Ryan Bing Bingaman (Apr 25, 2019)

Chris1022 said:


> What part of the state? I'm in Western NC ... Wayyyyyy west.. I'm probably going out today





Chris1022 said:


> Ok... It worked, thanks.. you tell me what you think. I believe it's devil's urn


Hi my wife & I are from Elkhart in staying in flat rock NC FOR 2 days and love eating and looking for mushrooms ( morels


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

Brparris, It has been an off year for me this year and I put in some miles hunting this year too. I found more single mushrooms than I found groups of them. I ended my season last week with only 75 morels I usually gt close to 300. I hunt the same locations as you it sounds. I look for streambeds with privet and green ash trees. The last ones I found on April 15, were past peak, so I think the season here is over. If you want to find them now, go to somewhere west and get some elevation. Probably above 3000 feet now.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Went back to the same area (3500ft elevation) where I found about 250 tulip morels last weekend. With a bit of rain last night was not sure what I would find if anything. Was pleasantly surprised when I emptied my bag and counted 160. Have 1 more area to hunt tomorrow and that will probably end the season for me. So far about 500 total for the season.


----------



## brparris (Feb 20, 2018)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> Brparris, It has been an off year for me this year and I put in some miles hunting this year too. I found more single mushrooms than I found groups of them. I ended my season last week with only 75 morels I usually gt close to 300. I hunt the same locations as you it sounds. I look for streambeds with privet and green ash trees. The last ones I found on April 15, were past peak, so I think the season here is over. If you want to find them now, go to somewhere west and get some elevation. Probably above 3000 feet now.


----------



## brparris (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks! Glad to know it's not just me. I've looked in the types of areas you mentioned but no joy. Ha! Maybe you got there before me. I was just looking a few for personal consumption and a couple to try and encourage inoculation around a poplar in my back yard. Maybe next year.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Had some spare time today so I went back to my favorite high elevation spot today really not expecting much of anything. Was pleasantly surprised when I came home with 60 tulip morels. This small 1 plus acre patch over the last 2 weeks has let me pick about 475 total. Sure looks like it is over for the year. My total for the year is over 600 which is about double last years haul.


----------



## Milikin (Apr 19, 2019)

Chris1022 said:


> What part of the state? I'm in Western NC ... Wayyyyyy west.. I'm probably going out today


how far west like Pisgah Forest Waynesville


----------

